# Cherub Water Filter



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

Just a quickie - is the filter in-line or dropped into the tank on the end of the hose?

Thanks for your help

cheers, cw


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

It is pushed onto the filter holder inside the water tank using the adaptor


----------



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Yes Row

I'm asking because where I live in South Devon we aren't troubled by scale and I'd like to establish whether I can run the Cherub without a filter thus saving some money - which I'd far rather spend on coffee!

cheers, cw


----------



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorted - Fracino have contacted me and the machine will run without a filter - it's my responsibility and scale related issues will not be covered by warranty - I fully accept and understand that - we simply don't have a problem with it here - more money to spend on coffee!

cheers, cw


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if it can be run without a filter when using Tesco Ashbeck water? What's the most economical way of testing the batches of water every now and then to ensure they maintain their unscaliness?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

What is your reluctance to use a filter?

I have a Cherub and use Brita filtered water into the tank which has a filter in it. So really double filtered water. I have had my Cherub for approx a year and am on my second filter. Bearing in mind the machine comes with the first one

So cost is £16 in the first year, reasonable in my mind

I have descaled once and saw no evidence of a problem

I am afraid I and I guess others, can not truthfully answer your question but I work on the theory if it comes with a filter, it must need a filter??!!


----------



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm reluctant to use a £20 filter that requires changing every two months in an area of soft water - and according to Fracino I don't need to.

So, sorted for me







but I guess filter usage will depend on your location.

The one thing that I have picked up very quickly from this place is a great loyalty to Fracino - it seems well deserved.

Have good weekends one and all.

cheers, cw


----------

